# Solar pool heating.



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone on the zone got plans for a home made solar pool heater, I have yards of poly pipe left over from installing garden sprinklers, and many boxes of fittings also. I have a vague idea what to do, but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok I get it ....I should know how to make it already! I sorta do...but I guess if anyone had experience in this area, some finer points would make it more efficient!


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I had a system for my pool on the garage roof. Had 9 panels that were made of a bunch of tiny tubes. 2" header on top fed the panels with a 2" return to the pool.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Ok I get it ....I should know how to make it already! I sorta do...but I guess if anyone had experience in this area, some finer points would make it more efficient!


 Caffeati (sp) have layout plan for that purpose, pumps, controls, fittings,etc.. when the pool party??


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Caffeati (sp) have layout plan for that purpose, pumps, controls, fittings,etc.. when the pool party??


Come over! 38C today 100.4F :thumbup:


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Homemade solar is fun and easy.

There are a bunch of ways to go about it. But for a system like yours, I would suggest building a bypass just after your filter... That way if your "solar setup" restricts the flow, you can crack the bypass open a little to improve flow.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Has anyone on the zone got plans for a home made solar pool heater, I have yards of poly pipe left over from installing garden sprinklers, and many boxes of fittings also. I have a vague idea what to do, but any help would be appreciated!


Hook your AC unit up to it this way the waste heat you are trying to destroy actually heats your pool and cools your house at the same time


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Hook your AC unit up to it this way the waste heat you are trying to destroy actually heats your pool and cools your house at the same time


A buddy of mine played with this idea. Takes water out of his pool and brings it to a heat exchanger by his unit, I believe it uses "nickel Cooper" (spell check) in the exchanger due to the chlorine in the pool. He then removed his condenser and pulled one leg off the 240v to run a small 1/25th HP pump to move the water. the pool water stays in the low to mid 80's.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> A buddy of mine played with this idea. Takes water out of his pool and brings it to a heat exchanger by his unit, I believe it uses "nickel Cooper" (spell check) in the exchanger due to the chlorine in the pool. He then removed his condenser and pulled one leg off the 240v to run a small 1/25th HP pump to move the water. the pool water stays in the low to mid 80's.


You can leave the condenser coil in ... Just put the desuper heater (heat exchanger) before the condenser coil


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> You can leave the condenser coil in ... Just put the desuper heater (heat exchanger) before the condenser coil


He didn't really give it much thought. It was more of an experiment at first. 

You really can't tell him anything, he's Canadian.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> He didn't really give it much thought. It was more of an experiment at first.
> 
> You really can't tell him anything, he's Canadian.


Hey! I resemble that remark!
:laughing:


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

U666A said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark!
> :laughing:


Then you know what I'm taking about


----------

